# Kaufberatung - 17", GTX970m  Notebook - Entscheidungshilfe!!



## Don_Lokus (12. Januar 2015)

Nabend verehrte PCGH Community!

Seit längerem plane ich einmal wieder den Umstieg vom Desktop System zurück zum Notebook, ganz einfach da ich eingefleischter "Du kannst einfach alles schnell abbauen und musst wenig mit dir rumtragen" Fan bin !
Mein aktuelles System besteht im Kern aus einem i5 2300, einer GTX660ti, 8GB RAM und 2 SSDs - 1x System und 1x Datengrab.

Mein Plan besagt, dass das Notebook schneller sein muss als das o.g. - was soweit ich glaube nicht all zu schwer ist.
Das Budget bezieht sich auf ~ 1400€ .

Und jetzt kommt die Qual der Wahl bei welcher ich mich freuen würde, Eure Meinung zu hören!
Folgende Kandidaten haben es in die Auswahl geschafft:

Nr.1 (verbunden mit der ersten Frage):
- Das MSI GS70 in folgender Beispiel Config:
MSI GS70-2QE81 Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD / i7-4720HQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / GTX 970M / Win8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de

(SSDs werden nachgerüstet!)

Und dabei gleich die erste Frage: Lieber warten auf das Release des GE72?

Nr.2:
MySN XMG P705 in vergleichbarer Config:
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;015;002&bestellnr=XMG-P705

Nr.3:
Alternativ natürlich auch gerne ein anderes dieser CLEVO Barebones wie das One K73-4M
(gleiches Barebone wie bei o.g. Schenker Modell ?)

Und genau an diesem Punkt kommt jetzt Ihr ins Spiel; Meinungen, Anregungen und Alternativen... bitte her damit!


Und Danke im Vorfeld!


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2015)

Nr. 4 
GTX 970 für den Desktop-Rechner kaufen und für unterwegs ein günstiges Notebook mit langer Akkulaufzeit und niedrigem Gewicht.

Damit würdest du am meisten bekommen für dein Geld.


----------



## Don_Lokus (12. Januar 2015)

Das hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen - allerdings müssen dann zwei Systeme aktuell gehalten werden und meine Hardware wird nicht verschlankt, sondern mehr.
Ein Notebook für unterwegs (sprich Urlaub o.Ä. - fernab von Gaming ) ist schon vorhanden - mein olles aber doch geliebtes MacbookPro 13".
Vor dem o.g. Desktop System hatte ich ein Asus G73, mit welchem ich eigentlich ganz gut gefahren bin.

Deswegen - Danke für Option Nr. 4 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber es soll schon ein Notebook werden.... will auch nicht immer in der Nerdhöhle aka Büro sitzen, sondern auch mal am Küchentisch


----------



## Alex555 (13. Januar 2015)

Meine Empfehlung: MSI GT72-2QD81FD (001781-SKU24) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Je dünner der Laptop desto lauter und heißer! 
Das GT72 ist ein sehr gutes Notebook,  eines der wenigen Notebooks wo man noch gut upgraden kann (bis auf die verlötete CPU ist sogar die Grafikkarte upgradebar).
Auch ist die Lautstärke beim GT72 ganz gut gelungen. 
Alternativ ein ca. 1600€ teures ASUS ASUS ROG G751JT-T7038H (90NB06M1-M00540) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Mein Empfehlung gilt dem MSI Test-Update MSI GT72 (GTX 980M) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests . (nur eine 970M statt 980M) 
Das MSI lässt sich sehr gut warten ! Ich überlege mir selbst ein Gaming Notebook in ein paar Monaten zuzulegen, und das GT72 ist bisher mein Favorit.


----------



## Don_Lokus (13. Januar 2015)

Ja sehr geil, danke für den Tipp 
wäre nur noch schön wenn der zweite 2,5" Schacht verfügbar wäre dann könnte ich eine vorhandene SSD nutzen


----------



## L-Thomsen (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo Don_Lokus,  im November stand ich vor der selben Entscheidung wie du. Wenn du wie ich Wert auf die Mobilität legst, kann ich dir ein gaming Notebook mit einer GTX970M nur empfehlen. Sind sehr flach für ein gaming Notebook und die Temperaturen echt klasse. Hab mich selber für ein XMG P505 PRO entschieden. Dem P705 sehr ähnlich, und bin einfach nur begeistert. Das P705 kann bis zu 4SSDs fassen (2 x 2.5" und 2 x M2 2280). Es ist sehr leicht zu warten und zu erweitern.


----------



## Don_Lokus (3. Februar 2015)

Tag zusammen,

habe mich nun für eine Version des GE70 entschieden... mal schauen wenn das Ding hier ankommt wie es sich denn dann schlägt.
Ich denke die Lüftung wird nicht so penetrant sein wie die meines aktuellen Desktop PCs, des Weiteren ist das Notebook einfach schön flach und portabel und ich denke MSI hat da gute Arbeit geleistet.

Alternativ sollte ja die Tage auch das GE72 vorgestellt werden... allerdings hab ich diesbezüglich noch keine konkreten Preise gefunden :/


----------



## Abductee (4. Februar 2015)

Don_Lokus schrieb:


> Ich denke die Lüftung wird nicht so penetrant sein wie die meines aktuellen Desktop PCs


Das würd sich aber mit wenig Aufwand beheben lassen.

Ein nerviger Lüfter ist neben einem schlechten Display und Tastatur der Hauptkritikpunkt bei den Notebooks.


----------



## Don_Lokus (4. Februar 2015)

Das mag ja alles stimmen, verbaut habe ich zur Zeit auch einen bequiet dark Rock pro. 
Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich bisher noch mit keinem Stück Hardware so zufrieden war wie mit dem asus g73.
Leider ist mir der Preis eines g751 nun aber doch ein wenig zu hoch und die Verarbeitungsqualität der gt Serie von msi sagt mir auch nicht so ganz zu. 
Diesbezüglich glaube ich für mich mit der GE Serie einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Verarbeitung / Preis / Leistung gefunden zu haben. Weiterhin kommt natürlich noch der gute Formfaktor dazu


----------



## lethundre (5. Februar 2015)

Was den Support angeht, kann ich MSI nur empfehlen. Hab mein GT72 QD eingeschickt und kriege nun ein GT72 mit Bluray Brenner (statt DVD) + 1TB 128GB SSD (statt 1TB) und Win8.1 Lizenz aus Kulanz. Der ASUS Support soll ja wohl nicht der beste sein.

Zudem hat das MSI GT72 mit dem i7-4720HQ auch ein IPS Panel


----------



## Don_Lokus (5. Februar 2015)

Bei dem Asus Gerät hatte ich nie einen Garantiefall... das lief und lief und lief und lief - Wie das Häschen aus der Energizer Werbung. 
Den werde ich hoffentlich mit dem MSI auch nie haben ... zumal es gerade ein sehr sehr geiles Angebot bei Cyberport gibt :
https://www.cyberport.de/msi-gs70-2...ull-hd-gtx970m-windows-8-1-1C17-1L3_1688.html


----------



## iTzZent (5. Februar 2015)

Ja, das ist wirklich ein Top Angebot.

btw: MSI verwendet bei der aktuellen GS70 Serie nach wie vor die alten TN Panel. Erst beim GT72 kommen WideView (IPS) Panels zum Einsatz (ab den aktuellen Refresh mit i7-4720HQ)


----------



## zarkanis (5. Februar 2015)

Wollte es auch schon posten, das Angebot welches Don_Lokus gepostet hat ist echt bombe!
Unbedingt zuschlagen, wenn du nicht für Bildbearbeitung o.ä. ein IPS Panel benötigst.


----------



## Don_Lokus (9. Februar 2015)

Tag zusammen,

da das Teil morgen bei mir eintrifft -leider ohne SSD - würde ich diese gerne zuvor einbauen...
gibts diesbezüglich irgendwelche zu empfehlenden Tools welche das OS sauber auf die m.2 SSD portieren?


----------



## iTzZent (9. Februar 2015)

Ich würde dir da eine frische Windows Installation empfehlen, das Windows 8.1 Image kannst du von hier bezeihen: Erstellen eines Installationsmediums für Windows 8.1 - Windows-Hilfe

Deinen aktuellen Key kannst du mit Hilfe von RW Everything auslesen, siehe dazu hier: Seriennummer, Key, SchlÃ¼ssel aus dem Bios direkt auslesen Windows 8.1 â€“ Deskmodder Wiki

Wenn du dennoch clonen willst empfehle ich dir das folgende Tool: Free Partition Manager for Window PC | MiniTool Partition Wizard Free Edition damit habe ich das auch schon des öfteren gemacht.


----------



## Don_Lokus (10. Februar 2015)

Noch ein Danke dafür!!
Mit Boardmitteln ist das nicht zu bewerkstelligen ?
Gehe ich eigentlich richtig in der Annahme, dass es sich um m.2 ssds handelt oder sind es doch mSATA ?
Möchte da ungern was falsches kaufen 

besten Dank und Gruß!


----------



## iTzZent (10. Februar 2015)

Ja, da sind 3 M.2 2280 Slots vorhanden.

Was meinst du mit Boardmitteln ?


----------



## Don_Lokus (10. Februar 2015)

So, dann ist das dann quasi der erste Post vom neuen Gerät 

Mit Boardmitteln meinte ich etwas was vom System aus mitgeliefert wird.. oder unter Umständen auch von der vorinstallierten MSI Software.
Gekauft habe ich nun eine m.2 SSD allerdings konnte ich diese bis dato noch nicht einbauen, da die Steckplätze doch sehr nach mSATA aussehen :/

besten Gruß, 

der Lokus


----------



## Don_Lokus (10. Februar 2015)

Moin, 

ich nochmal... 
Also laut folgendem Forenfund:
Nachrüsten einer SSD > MSI > Notebooks > Forum bei notebooksbilliger.de

Handelt es sich um mSATA Module... Naja wird sich lösen lassen das Problem


----------



## iTzZent (10. Februar 2015)

Beim 2QE hat MSI M.2 Slots verbaut, beim 2PE (GTX870M) und dem 2PC (GTX860M) waren es noch mSATA. So zumindest laut meinen Dokumenten welche ich direkt von MSI erhalten habe.

Du kannst aber gerne unser Forenteam hier bei PCGH besuchen, denn seit heute sind die Jungs auch hier direkt ansprechbar.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/msi/3554


----------

